

JOLLA: How To ACCESS GOOGLE PLAY - adulakis
http://www.jollatides.com/2013/11/29/jolla-how-to-access-google-play/

======
andor
This demonstrates nicely that the Android ecosystem isn't _free_. There is no
technical reason why the Google Play store isn't available for Jolla phones,
it's a business decision.

Please don't reply to tell me that Google can do whatever they want with their
products ;-)

